# Garlic as a wormer?



## GoatNewbie813 (Aug 11, 2014)

i just heard that you can use garlic as a wormer? 

any thoughts and suggestions!!

how much and how often do you do this?

BTW: my pygmy's will be 2.5 months old


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

I add it to my herbal deworming regimen. It's great stuff! Very powerful and beneficial. Good to help prevent the sniffles too. 

I crush it and mix it in their herbal dewormer once or twice a week.

(I used Fir Meadow's Dworm A and GI Soother to deworm).

Otherwise, if you use it in addition to a chemical deworming program, it has been proven to still be beneficial on its own, and may extent the amount of time needed inbetween chemical dewormings.


----------



## nchen7 (Feb 25, 2013)

Garlic is not a good wormer. If you're looking for herbal wormers, there are plenty of threads here that discuss use and effectiveness. There are also great websites that go in depth on it as well (as long as sell mixes). Molly's Herbals, Fir Meadow and Land of Havilah. 

Garlic is good as overall immune boost, and is the herbal equivalent to antibiotics.


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

Hmm, I've found garlic to really help with my deworming program ... their eyelids are never pinker than when they're on garlic. Maybe the immune boost helps them resist worms better, or the active ingredients in garlic give power to the dry herbs? :shrug: Just know I love it, haha!


----------



## canyontrailgoats (Jan 4, 2014)

Garlic repels worms, and boosts the immune system. My vet suggested its use along with a chemical wormer, or as a daily supplement to keep the parasite population down. I myself have found it to be effective, even when used alone


----------



## cybercat (Oct 18, 2007)

I have used garlic for years on my dogs as a natural worm preventer. I do not think it works as a de wormer. But it does help keep them under control after you do a regular deworming.


----------



## GoatNewbie813 (Aug 11, 2014)

nchen7 said:


> Garlic is not a good wormer. If you're looking for herbal wormers, there are plenty of threads here that discuss use and effectiveness. There are also great websites that go in depth on it as well (as long as sell mixes). Molly's Herbals, Fir Meadow and Land of Havilah.
> 
> Garlic is good as overall immune boost, and is the herbal equivalent to antibiotics.


Would you be willing, to share with me your regime.


----------



## Dayna (Aug 16, 2012)

Garlic is a natural antibiotic for sure. As far as de worming goes, I'd like to see more information. If I needed to give my goats a "boost" I would probably add garlic if the goat would tolerate it.


----------



## SeventeenFarms (Dec 10, 2013)

Garlic- do you give each goat fresh garlic such as a clove? whole, crushed ? how much how often? Or do you give it in some other form?

I have a lot of garlic just sitting here that I grew for a neighbors CSA that went under (meaning I have to eat my investment!) Maybe this will be a good way for me to use up some of it.

I have always fed the dried garlic leaves and stems to my dwarf nigerian who loves them, but my four boers just turn away from them.

Ken


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

I crush it, mix it with their powdered herbs, and add just a touch of water and molasses. 

Some goats will take it whole.

Some goats will take the powder.


----------



## nchen7 (Feb 25, 2013)

I want to clarify that garlic on its own is likely not a great dewormer. it has to be used along with a mix of other herbs.



GoatNewbie813 said:


> Would you be willing, to share with me your regime.


I followed the Land of Havilah regimen.

SeventeenFarms, dry your garlic and make some garlic powder! mmmm!!!


----------



## GoatNewbie813 (Aug 11, 2014)

nchen7 said:


> I want to clarify that garlic on its own is likely not a great dewormer. it has to be used along with a mix of other herbs.
> 
> I followed the Land of Havilah regimen.
> 
> SeventeenFarms, dry your garlic and make some garlic powder! mmmm!!!


Right!!
I understand


----------



## GoatNewbie813 (Aug 11, 2014)

ThreeHavens said:


> I crush it, mix it with their powdered herbs, and add just a touch of water and molasses.
> 
> Some goats will take it whole.
> 
> Some goats will take the powder.


Sorry really new to the Goat world!!!

When you say powdered herb what exactly do you mean.


----------



## nchen7 (Feb 25, 2013)

powder, as in garlic powder


----------



## SeventeenFarms (Dec 10, 2013)

nchen7,

"SeventeenFarms, dry your garlic and make some garlic powder! mmmm!!!"

think I will !

thanks,
Ken


----------



## nchen7 (Feb 25, 2013)

a friend of mine's parents has a garlic farm. they make this garlic powder that's out of this world! it's perfectly dried so it still tastes just like garlic. I hate most garlic powders b/c it tastes like burnt garlic, but this one doesn't. and they stuff 50 cloves in small jar. it's potent, but oh so TASTY!


----------



## packhillboers (Feb 2, 2011)

I tried the whole garlic, charcoal remedy when we brought our first goats to our property as this is what the other owner had been using. What I didnt know was that it wasnt working well enough and as time went on our property became contaminated with worms. If you are sure you are already on top of a heavy worm load in a goat, then, yes, it may really help to keep the worm population down, but if you have a goat has worms, I would recommend starting with a chemical de-wormer. I truly wish that we could raise organic goats on our property but in order to do that, we have to eliminate or bring the number of worms down in our soil. On 6 acres, it is hard to do. I think that if someone had the right property with the right amount of varied browse so that the goat eats up high(not on grass) then the worm problem would not be as big of an issue. Trying to keep goats healthy and worm free on dry acres like we have with no browse, takes a lot of extra care so natural feed and worming meds doesnt work for us but may work for you if you have good property with plenty of natural browse. The garlic may help, but a diet on varied browse is what they need and is also where they get their copper in a natural way.


----------



## GoatNewbie813 (Aug 11, 2014)

packhillboers said:


> i tried the whole garlic, charcoal remedy when we brought our first goats to our property as this is what the other owner had been using. What i didnt know was that it wasnt working well enough and as time went on our property became contaminated with worms. If you are sure you are already on top of a heavy worm load in a goat, then, yes, it may really help to keep the worm population down, but if you have a goat has worms, i would recommend starting with a chemical de-wormer. I truly wish that we could raise organic goats on our property but in order to do that, we have to eliminate or bring the number of worms down in our soil. On 6 acres, it is hard to do. I think that if someone had the right property with the right amount of varied browse so that the goat eats up high(not on grass) then the worm problem would not be as big of an issue. Trying to keep goats healthy and worm free on dry acres like we have with no browse, takes a lot of extra care so natural feed and worming meds doesnt work for us but may work for you if you have good property with plenty of natural browse. The garlic may help, but a diet on varied browse is what they need and is also where they get their copper in a natural way.


great thank you so much!!


----------



## nchen7 (Feb 25, 2013)

When Kristie at Land of Havilah had her herbal dewormer recipe online, I remember she had listed what part each herb played. there were herbs that helped flush out the system so the parasites would be expelled (no sense cleaning them out when they're not going anywhere), then ones that killed adult and/or eggs, which herb targeted which parasite (some for tape, some for lung, etc). sadly, due to people abusing the free information she had on her website (and selling her herb mix as their own), she had to take the recipe down (and the information that went with it).


----------



## GoatNewbie813 (Aug 11, 2014)

nchen7 said:


> When Kristie at Land of Havilah had her herbal dewormer recipe online, I remember she had listed what part each herb played. there were herbs that helped flush out the system so the parasites would be expelled (no sense cleaning them out when they're not going anywhere), then ones that killed adult and/or eggs, which herb targeted which parasite (some for tape, some for lung, etc). sadly, due to people abusing the free information she had on her website (and selling her herb mix as their own), she had to take the recipe down (and the information that went with it).


Okay thanks


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

Garlic is great to start. For now I'd start off with garlic, and chemical deworming only when needed. Then you can research into natural dewormers. Kat of Fir Meadow Farm and Kristie of Land of Havilah farm both have successful herbal deworming programs and are very helpful.


----------

